# Christmas with your Betta fish



## BubbleTeaSonnet (Nov 2, 2016)

Christmas with your Betta Fish

So, the Christmas season is coming up fast and I'm wondering how you spend it with your Betta fish. Do you have any special Christmas traditions with your underwater friends? Or do you have any great gift ideas in mind for your Betta? Or maybe you decorate your tank/bowl for winter?

For my Betta, I'm thinking a stocking, lights, presents...not sure what to get him for presents, yet!


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm not really big on Christmas, but a few stores in my area have Christmas ornaments for aquariums like pine trees with presents, Santa's sleigh and whatnot.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Yes each of my bettas have little felt stockings with a snowflake on it that stick on their tank. I have put little trees and garland around tank or hang small xmas ball on lid so they can swim by and see it. Sounds crazy but they notice!! I also have a few fun tank decors like igloo. I love to play them Christmas music as I do tank maintenance. I think we all enjoy it  Everyone gets a special meal too. Have fun, pamper them and enjoy the holidays! A new plant or a tank upgrade are good presents too.


----------



## BubbleTeaSonnet (Nov 2, 2016)

themamaj said:


> Yes each of my bettas have little felt stockings with a snowflake on it that stick on their tank. I have put little trees and garland around tank or hang small xmas ball on lid so they can swim by and see it. Sounds crazy but they notice!! I also have a few fun tank decors like igloo. I love to play them Christmas music as I do tank maintenance. I think we all enjoy it  Everyone gets a special meal too. Have fun, pamper them and enjoy the holidays! A new plant or a tank upgrade are good presents too.


Oh, that sounds so cute!! And playing them Christmas music - that's brilliant. I should do that! I'm thinking of getting my Betta a leaf hammock for Christmas, I think he'd really enjoy it.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh yes, I have little stockings for them all with their names written on them, I hang them on the stand by their tanks! I'll put small things in it and open it for them on Christmas day, Last year was some bloodworms and pellets. They'll also get a special breakfast. I also try and buy them some new decor. I'm thinking this year I want to try some Christmas themed things in their tanks


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I _love _how the Christmas marketing /sales takes over before Halloween has even happened now.. use to be when I was a kid you barely saw anything to do with the holiday until _maybe _a week before thanksgiving.
I don't' do anything special aside from a meaty meal (blood worms) for the holiday (even if its off schedule), though I've noticed the bettas in the living room where the Christmas tree goes up to take an interest in its lights and will watch it from their tanks. I'd consider using garland around the tanks but we typically staple it to certain areas, and the tanks are on nicer wood I'd like to not ruin with holes.


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

This will be my first Christmas with fish so... dunno. Bloodworms, I suspect.


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

Ooh, all of you guys are giving me ideas! Most Christmas's, I'm actually gifted bettas, so I don't know about this year! My parents most definetly will not be getting me another betta XD


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Now that would be great gift! Tell my family that idea


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Ossu got his Christmas gift a little early (upgrade from 8g to 12g) 

As for decorating, I think I'm going to try home made fake frost on one of the tanks and see how it looks. I got the idea from goldfish keeper Solid Gold on Youtube - https://youtu.be/ChcBNdJ3PZw Seems easy enough to do. Her other Christmas tank decorating ideas are also fun.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I got my fish Pi (SIP) an Tipton igloo for Christmas once. He didn't go in it much but he liked it. Sometimes Topfin's Christmas ornaments aren't safe for a fishtank, but I had no problems with the igloo.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Gariana said:


> Ossu got his Christmas gift a little early (upgrade from 8g to 12g)
> 
> As for decorating, I think I'm going to try home made fake frost on one of the tanks and see how it looks. I got the idea from goldfish keeper Solid Gold on Youtube - https://youtu.be/ChcBNdJ3PZw Seems easy enough to do. Her other Christmas tank decorating ideas are also fun.


Oh this is great! I have a fish named Frost  Did you see her next video with window clings and glass trees? What a fabulous idea! Bettas could see the image on the tank and so easy to remove. Look out Dollar Tree! You all are giving me great ideas for the fish room and the best part if it is winter themed you can leave it up longer and enjoy!


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Oh this is great! I have a fish named Frost  Did you see her next video with window clings and glass trees? What a fabulous idea! Bettas could see the image on the tank and so easy to remove. Look out Dollar Tree! You all are giving me great ideas for the fish room and the best part if it is winter themed you can leave it up longer and enjoy!


Yep, I loved the glass trees! I've been trying to find a suitable one but so far no such luck. I think I'll go and see what the local hand made glass stores have...


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Gariana said:


> Yep, I loved the glass trees! I've been trying to find a suitable one but so far no such luck. I think I'll go and see what the local hand made glass stores have...


Just curious what is a soft water community?


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

themamaj said:


> Just curious what is a soft water community?


Just a soft water aquarium with fish suited for those conditions (neon tetras, rasboras etc). I tried keeping guppies but they just don't last very long in my water and I don't want to start altering the parameters.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Gariana said:


> Just a soft water aquarium with fish suited for those conditions (neon tetras, rasboras etc). I tried keeping guppies but they just don't last very long in my water and I don't want to start altering the parameters.


Understand. I don't like messing with parameters either. Our water is extremely hard here.


----------



## BubbleTeaSonnet (Nov 2, 2016)

BettaBoy11 said:


> I got my fish Pi (SIP) an Tipton igloo for Christmas once. He didn't go in it much but he liked it. Sometimes Topfin's Christmas ornaments aren't safe for a fishtank, but I had no problems with the igloo.


Really? I didn't know that about Top Fin's Christmas ornaments! I'm was considering getting a gingerbread house or something similar for my Betta for Christmas. Do you think that would be a good idea? Anyone?
I don't have much experience with Top Fin at all.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I have the igloo and it is fine. As with any ornament you can do a 24 hour soak before adding to tank. I use ornaments off and on and most with no problems. If has knock you down chemical odor after soak I wouldnt use. Most stores will take something back if have receipt and explain problem. I like Gingerbread house too. Might get one if they have good black Friday sale.


----------



## Mothercrow (Sep 4, 2016)

BubbleTeaSonnet said:


> Really? I didn't know that about Top Fin's Christmas ornaments! I'm was considering getting a gingerbread house or something similar for my Betta for Christmas. Do you think that would be a good idea? Anyone?
> I don't have much experience with Top Fin at all.


Some people have reported that Top Fin decorations peel and flake after being in the aquarium for a while. Some people use a spray sealant--make sure that it's aquarium safe!--but others avoid that brand. I have a Top Fin Halloween decoration in my tank, and I've had no trouble with it, but I do consider carefully before buying Top Fin decorations. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

I love decorating my tanks for Christmas! I usually put small stockings by each of their tanks and use Christmas decor too. I'll sometimes only use red and green silk plants for added festivity  

I also buy them presents and wrap them up and put them under our tree! It's fun.


----------

